# MMM - Ashy Bac -9mg 30ml



## Wyvern (23/5/16)

Hi there who has this in stock currently?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (23/5/16)

Me!

I've not sent out 9mg wholesale in a while, not sure if many places will still have stock. I did send some 12mg to @VapeGrrl late last week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/5/16)

Mike said:


> Me!
> 
> I've not sent out 9mg wholesale in a while, not sure if many places will still have stock. I did send some 12mg to @VapeGrrl late last week.


I should have bought it the sweet bac though. 
The 6mg is too weak.


----------



## Mike (23/5/16)

Christos said:


> I should have bought it the sweet bac though.
> The 6mg is too weak.



Glad the effort to supply over 6mg is appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/5/16)

Mike said:


> Glad the effort to supply over 6mg is appreciated


Bought it for a smoker in trying to convert in 6mg. 
Couldn't help myself in "tasting" before I gave it away. 
Overall is a winner and the smoker has taken to it quite well.
I personally would use it at higher nic in a reo.
P.S the sweetbac mixes beautifully with a few drops of menthol - makes it 'pop'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/5/16)

Thanks @Mike, looks like I will order that from you directly, its for my mum, she only vapes your ashy bac, wont use any other juice at all. But it has to be 9mg for her. We add a drop of koolada to it for her so that she has her menthol stinkie taste. I was hoping to find someone close by that stocks it to make this monthly process easier.


----------

